# Pics Of My 200SX SE-R TURBO!!!



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey guys. I'm obviously new to this forum, but I thought i'd share the pics of my ride. Hope you all enjoy. Check the webpage for more pics.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Shaaaawweeet! That is very nice. I really like the color, what exactly is it? And the bumber is very nice too, good job on keeping it clean!

With such a nice Turbo Setup, youd figure youd have some engine pics on your site


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

good lookin car. Need more pix (preferably the engine bay):thumbup:.

WHAT COLOR IS THAT??? is that a stock color?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, what's with that "JWT...Kiss my AFC"?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

The exact color is "Spectra Intensa Blue." It's actually a Lexus color. The pics of the motor are on their way. (The engine was dirty when i took those pics.)

As far as the JWT thing goes...I had MANY people tell me that my car would not run with an AFC, and that I HAD to go with a JWT setup. When I was done with my car, I was like "HA!!! I TOLD YOU I COULD DO IT!" >:^D


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*awsome*

Your car looks awsome. I love that color! of course blue is my favorite color though, so I'm rather impartial.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah the color really makes it stand out... 
good job and good luck with the car..


----------

